# New AMD Build



## Wastedslayer (May 5, 2009)

After much contemplation and a few closed eye clicks on the egg I have finally started to piece together a new rig for myself. I havnt had an AMD rig since my Athlon XP 2400+, and I thought about going i7 but its just to damn expensive but I found this to be a nice alternative , should get half the parts this week and the other half the next.

Specs:
Coolermaster HAF932
AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE w/ Coolermaster V8
4x2GB Patriot Ultra Low Latency DDR2
Asus M4A79 AM2+/AM2 Mobo (790FX)
Seagate Barracuda 500 GB Sata 3.0Gb/s
Acer 22'' WS 1680x1050 Monitor
Samsung DVD/CD Burner
Corsair 520w Modular PSU

Now this is where it gets tricky, I want to get a GTX 275 because Im an Nvidia fan boy, but rarely do I see people with AMD Procs get an ATI video card, now I know im not going to be able to SLi with this setup but it doesn't bother me to much. Is there any other benefit to buying an ATI card in this case?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 5, 2009)

Nforce chipsets are still good at ocing, but the 790FX are better. You should get a HD 4890, you wont be an nvidia fanboy for long after that 

If you're gonna stick with nvidia get either of these, the crosshair is better but the 980a is cheaper.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131292
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131383&Tpk=asus 980a

I've owned a GTX 260 and a GTX 280, they aren't that great at high resolutions compared to the 4870 and 4850X2 that I've owned. I say grab the 790FX and HD 4890. Get another later down the road..


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

Monitor

For PSU, you should leave yourself with some headroom for later  The 620W version will be fine if you really want modular but 850W at this price seems better

For HDD, if you want performance over reliability, RAID 0 all the way  OR you can get 640gb RAID 0 array (2 320gb WD3200AAKS) + 1tb drive for storage (Samsung WD or Seagate) for about 200$ for performance AND Reliability 

Great case... no comment

Retail DVD burner (so you get the cables) and it's 24x


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 5, 2009)

What's your budget?
for the monitor: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001314
I wouldn't switch to ATi yet cos of their drivers
 so I'm also a nVidian
22 post/day


----------



## unibrow1990 (May 5, 2009)

If you're only using one GPU then it doesn't matter whether it's ATI or Nvidia theres no advantage for either on a regular AMD board.


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> What's your budget?
> for the monitor: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001314
> I wouldn't switch to ATi yet cos of their drivers
> so I'm also a nVidian
> 22 post/day



My advice is better  22" 1080p 2ms response for much cheaper is better than yours 

I'm an anti- NvidiavsAMD person... Nvidia owns, ATi owns... get the best bang/buck between the 2 DUH

I'mana catch up to you when I'm on vacation don't worry


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 5, 2009)

You guys dont seem to remember where I listed that an i7 build was to expensive lol,and your all naming parts that increase the price substantially. 

I like Acer monitors Ive never had a problem with them and the picture is just fine for what I need, 

I went with the 520w version because its a Corsair which are top notch,and my buddy has the same PSU and he runs it at 517w under load all the time checked with a multi meter,and its been running solid for over a year ><, if for whatever reason I do have problems though I can always RMA and choose the better one. As for the motherboard Im trading someone for it, so I dont really have a choice as to what I want. 

I appreciate the suggestions though, keep em coming


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

How much are you paying for the 520W? Can you give us a budget range? did you already do the trade?


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 5, 2009)

Yes trade is done, for the 520w I think im paying 100$ after MiR, got it with free shipping and that.

My budget was about 1000$ I guess:
135$ for case
159.99 for Monitor
64.99 for HDD
69.99 CPU Cooler
245.00 for CPU
250.00 for GPU
129.99 for PSU before MiR

Total is 1050, so im even a little over

Im getting the Mem/Mobo on a trade


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2009)

Seriously, get this monitor...free ship too

Better PSU (same one as yours but 100W more) for 119$ 70$A/MIR free ship too

Get the S1283V or s1284EE CPU cooler (40$ shipped at Newegg)

EMCLRPL24 <-- promo code on HAF 932 for 15$ off at the egg

you forgot DVD burner in your list


----------



## CAPITAL LETTERS (May 6, 2009)

i would honestly try and stay away from AMD. like, i mean they're great and all but.......its like having sex with a prostitute, it feels great but your 100% sure you just contracted an STI


----------



## ShadowFold (May 6, 2009)

CAPITAL LETTERS said:


> i would honestly try and stay away from AMD. like, i mean they're great and all but.......its like having sex with a prostitute, it feels great but your 100% sure you just contracted an STI



That doesn't make any sense at all. At least explain why AMD is so evil that they package STI's with their CPU's.


----------



## CAPITAL LETTERS (May 6, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> That doesn't make any sense at all. At least explain why AMD is so evil that they package STI's with their CPU's.



it was just a comparison. say for example, you buy this new AMD and later realise that intel have overtaken the market with a new line of affordable quadcore extreme's...you'd feel like you've just been f**k'd over


----------



## ShadowFold (May 6, 2009)

CAPITAL LETTERS said:


> it was just a comparison. say for example, you buy this new AMD and later realise that intel have overtaken the market with a new line of affordable quadcore extreme's...you'd feel like you've just been f**k'd over



You obviously don't know what you're talking about  Affordable Intel Extremes? Never going to happen.


----------



## CAPITAL LETTERS (May 6, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> You obviously don't know what you're talking about  Affordable Intel Extremes? Never going to happen.



well one day i will knock on your door with a grocery store bought intel quad core extreme and slap it in your face


----------



## ShadowFold (May 6, 2009)

CAPITAL LETTERS said:


> well one day i will knock on your door with a grocery store bought intel quad core extreme and slap it in your face



You can troll all you want, but personal threats aren't going to get you anywhere good.


----------



## suraswami (May 6, 2009)

CAPITAL LETTERS said:


> well one day i will knock on your door with a grocery store bought intel quad core extreme and slap it in your face



You keep buying Intel, then one day you won't have money to even buy grocery lol


----------



## Sonido (May 6, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> You obviously don't know what you're talking about  Affordable Intel Extremes? Never going to happen.



I know... It's like going to Vegas and finding a hooker for under 50 bucks... not going to happen.  If you do, you got herpes as a parting gift.


----------



## JATownes (May 6, 2009)

Back on topic, I have to go with n-ster on the monitor.  I bought it, and it is amazing.    Also, the V8 is VERY overrated.  Save some cash with a 1284 or a Mugen 2.  The 955 only has a SMALL advantage over the 940 on a AM2 board, so I would save some cash there too.  Then maybe crossfire.


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 6, 2009)

Yeah go for the 940 only got 945/955 if you plan on using the extra bandwidth of ddr3.


----------



## n-ster (May 6, 2009)

I would go either i7 or simply downgrade a lot to a 720BE AM3 setup... Why? I look at bang/buck the most  In my head, either save up for an i7 or save for later and get 720BE


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for the idea of the 940, whats the difference between a regular chip and a BE chip? Any better at OC'n?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 6, 2009)

Black Edition is the same thing as an Intel Extreme, unlocked multiplier.


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 6, 2009)

Any chance of hitting 4Ghz with either of these chips? Would the BE be a better shot?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 6, 2009)

Yea, but you need a great board too. My 720BE does 3.6ghz 1.4v on my MSI 790GX.. No higher. I tried it on my dads ASUS 790FX and I can do 3.9ghz 1.46v and it's pretty stable so. Cooling isn't that important. These chips run VERY cool. Just grab a Xigmatek S1284EE and you're set for anything under 1.65v. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233023&Tpk=S1284EE


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 6, 2009)

I was gonna get the S1283V cause it looks cooler?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 6, 2009)

The 1284 is better for AMD setups because it's got 4 pipes instead of 3.


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 6, 2009)

PSU was already ordered so im gonna see how it holds up, if I have issues ill send it back and upgrade to the 620w


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 6, 2009)

So you think GTX 260 or GTX 275?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 6, 2009)

4890  
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127427
Beats both and cheaper


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 6, 2009)

GTX 260 is like 179.99 after MiR, and can you show Benches proving the 4890 is better, I mean doesnt nvidia pull ahead with Cuda Physics right now? And arent ATi's drivers like shit currently?


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 6, 2009)

Also doesnt the 4890 hog a ton more power then the GTX260/275


----------



## wiak (May 6, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Monitor
> 
> For PSU, you should leave yourself with some headroom for later  The 620W version will be fine if you really want modular but 850W at this price seems better
> 
> ...


i have the 620HX, and its the best PSU i have ever had  Corsair


----------



## n-ster (May 6, 2009)

Wastedslayer said:


> PSU was already ordered so im gonna see how it holds up, if I have issues ill send it back and upgrade to the 620w



You won't have a problem... you'll just have less room for upgrades later!


----------



## ShadowFold (May 6, 2009)

Wastedslayer said:


> GTX 260 is like 179.99 after MiR, and can you show Benches proving the 4890 is better, I mean doesnt nvidia pull ahead with Cuda Physics right now? And arent ATi's drivers like shit currently?



No and no. Almost no good game uses PhysX and ATi drivers are more stable than nvidia's.


----------



## n-ster (May 6, 2009)

you could also get a 4850x2


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 6, 2009)

why not wait everyone?
Win7 and DX11 is gonna come out soon.


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 6, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> No and no. Almost no good game uses PhysX and ATi drivers are more stable than nvidia's.



Got Any Benches showing this? I looked at a few sites and nVidia always seemed to pull ahead

Thanks for the help Shadow


----------



## n-ster (May 6, 2009)

Wastedslayer said:


> Got Any Benches showing this? I looked at a few sites and nVidia always seemed to pull ahead
> 
> Thanks for the help Shadow



Show us thoses... remember to compare 2 cards that are similarly priced... example, gtx 285 vs 4850x2... 4850x2 wins by a landslide


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 6, 2009)

you want get GTX275 , you need nforce mobo , for me still on 790fx and pich up ATI 2x4770 or 2X4850 or single 4890


----------



## JATownes (May 6, 2009)

+1 for a pair of 4770s or 4850s.


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 6, 2009)

Lemme check some pricing lol


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 6, 2009)

So the concesus is going with 2 4870's it seems

Hows this one? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121288 pretty damn cheap, with a nice cooler


----------



## n-ster (May 7, 2009)

4870 1gb would be better IMO... even better, to save money, get a 4850x2 2gb (basically 2 4850 1gb Xfired) only 250$ after MIR


----------



## ShadowFold (May 7, 2009)

+1 on the 4850X2.. I love mine. If you do go 4870 Crossfire, those ASUS Dark Knights are probably the best!


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 7, 2009)

Im thinking the 4870 512mbs will be fine for me, 1680x1050 isnt that demanding lol and they are like 130 each after MiR cant beat that with a stick


----------



## n-ster (May 7, 2009)

True, but your better off 2 4850 1gb (or 4850x2 2gb... it's only 250$ too!) then 4870 512mb if you plan to ever use 1920x1080 or x1200


----------



## ShadowFold (May 7, 2009)

n-ster said:


> True, but your better off 2 4850 1gb (or 4850x2 2gb... it's only 250$ too!) then 4870 512mb if you plan to ever use 1920x1080 or x1200



Two 4850's wouldn't make sense if he's on 1680x1050. Crossfire doesn't work that great at low resolutions. I say 4870, but get a 1gb, you wont regret it! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131120


----------



## n-ster (May 7, 2009)

I just wanted to make my point that 4850x2 2gb is great xD 2 4870 1gb is what I would do though... but it costs 100$ more than 4850x2! seems he has the budget though so yea 2 4870 1gb CFX


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 7, 2009)

Im going with 2 of the Asus DK's 512mb 4870's, Like stated I am on a budget and i can get 2 of these for 260, If I have to turn a setting or 2 down Im not going to die haha


----------



## n-ster (May 7, 2009)

well, you wont be able do do much AA/AF on 1920x1080... For now your fine, but for later, games will probably use more RAM... even at 16x10


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 7, 2009)

Well what about http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121291R, only a few dollars more but its open box? You think that would be a bad idea?


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 7, 2009)

eh they only have 1 available


----------



## n-ster (May 7, 2009)

How about this or especially this! (lifetime warranty?!?)


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 7, 2009)

Hmm maybe ill go with the XFX, I like the black PCB


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 7, 2009)

Have to shuffle some things in the budget around and bust out the credit card I guess


----------



## n-ster (May 7, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 7, 2009)

Think the ole 520 can handle it


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 7, 2009)

I mean I dont think I see a problem seems at full load takes about 300w for xfire so that leaves me some room and I only have 1 HDD and 1 CD drive no additional PCI cards or anything


----------



## n-ster (May 7, 2009)

Don't worry with that psu for now... but you'll have to upgrade later on if you decide to go i7 or something with a 4870x2 CF


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 8, 2009)

Alright parts ordered went with 2 of the XFX 1gb


----------

